

Cash: An absurdly lightweight jQuery alternative - vsidamon
https://github.com/kenwheeler/cash

======
aseplow
Might have to give this one a spin. Hopefully it's faster than zepto.

~~~
thekenwheeler
It is.

------
tmikaeld
Wonder if it works with any plugins?

